# Cooler Master HAF 932



## Darksaber (Oct 26, 2008)

The Cooler Master HAF 932 is a great looking case with its industrial and rugged design. It sports two 230 mm fans to cool those parts to the max. Removable hard drive trays and plenty of space for large components, all packed up inside this steel case makes for a perfect combination.

*Show full review*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 12, 2008)

That case looks very nice.  They really chose some good design elements, especially the "locker like" hard drive cover.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 12, 2008)

Very nice review as always DS and cheers for showing me more detail about this particular case. Im a fan of fans (haha) and three 230mm ones are pretty awesome. Only 120mm in the back though, which means the top would exhaust as well as the back while the front and sides bring in fresh air. Love the placement of the PSU with the vent for cooling. What would be nice is if you could put a 120 fan in there as well WITH the PSU. Wish they would have colored the inside as well but that just leaves room for coloring it yourself, which I would do if and when I Get this case.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 12, 2008)

I have this case and love it. Best case I've ever owned. The layout is great for cable management and airflow. If I really had to come up with one, the only negative to me would be that the 230mm fans need a higher CFM.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome review DS and awesome case...Looks to have epic cable management! I really like this case and have been thinking about getting it for a while now. About the only thing I could see as a drawback would be lack of the 3.5 bays...but nothing a little 5.25 to 3.5 mount wouldn't fix. 
o btw the only thing I use 3.5 bay for is fan controller.

Oh and DUGG!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice review.






I can smell its factory aroma from this pic


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 12, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Very nice review as always DS and cheers for showing me more detail about this particular case. Im a fan of fans (haha) and three 230mm ones are pretty awesome. Only 120mm in the back though, which means the top would exhaust as well as the back while the front and sides bring in fresh air. Love the placement of the PSU with the vent for cooling. What would be nice is if you could put a 120 fan in there as well WITH the PSU. Wish they would have colored the inside as well but that just leaves room for coloring it yourself, which I would do if and when I Get this case.




Just so you know the back fan is 140mm. 

@ Darksaber. Thanks for the good review.

 I agree the power LED is too bright for its own good. I have to disagree with your point that the fans are too loud in this case I guess it's a personal opinion but I believe CM did a great job selecting fans that are IMHO very quite.  I know you mentioned that you performed a quick cable management job and I am about to PM you about this. 

Here is my HAF after adding 2 140mm AeroCool Streamliners. The HAF rocks.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 12, 2008)

Awsome to see this review.  I am actually "saving up" in my paypal account to get this case for a build this winter.

Paulieg has a build thread using this case - the fact that a 3x120 radiator can be easily mounted in the top space is great!

One other thing is the opening behind the CPU on the MB tray - no more pulling out the MB to install a heatsink that requires a back bracket.  I was going to make a cut-away in my case just for that reason.

As for aesthetics, I wish the side window was a little bigger.

EDIT:  Here's a review at bit-tech that shows where the airflow in this thing makes a HUGE difference:  http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2008/10/16/cooler-master-haf-932/4


----------



## Darksaber (Nov 12, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Just so you know the back fan is 140mm.
> 
> @ Darksaber. Thanks for the good review.
> 
> ...



Thanks dude. The fans are quite loud compared to others. But that is currently a limitation of the 230 mm units. Why? Because I got a Thermaltake Spedo Advance right here (review almost finished) and it has two such fans - also loud.

IMHO Lian-Li puts the quietest fans into their system. These rival the Noctua in noise level.

As for not doing a complete cable management, I might as well mention the "why" in public:

Doing so adds considerable amount of work needed to take a single (out of around 60) images. Sure I could route all the cables nicely, but that means a lot more planning during assembly, then cleaning everything, zip tying, taking that one pic, taking off every zip tie, pull the system apart...my guess it would add 1,5 - 2 hours to the review process. Too much for a single image.

Sure if you want to buy the case guys: go for it, nice case and you can easily route the cables.

cheers
DS


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 12, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> Awsome to see this review.  I am actually "saving up" in my paypal account to get this case for a build this winter.
> 
> Paulieg has a build thread using this case - the fact that a 3x120 radiator can be easily mounted in the top space is great!
> 
> ...



Here's my thread. Pics are on page 6. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=73434


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 12, 2008)

Darksaber said:


> I got a Thermaltake Spedo Advance right here (review almost finished) and it has two such fans - also loud.



I look forward to your review of the Thermaltake Spedo. That is one nice looking case with all the bells and whistles. The HAF is is great but the Spedo is in another league.


----------



## Deimos (Nov 13, 2008)

I have this case and it is fantastic. Though i find it a little hard to understand how the fans qualify as loud.  And on a side note to fellow owners of this case. I assume it's my onboard audio causing the issue, but have any of you had any problems with the front audio jacks??


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 13, 2008)

Deimos said:


> I have this case and it is fantastic. Though i find it a little hard to understand how the fans qualify as loud.  And on a side note to fellow owners of this case. I assume it's my onboard audio causing the issue, but have any of you had any problems with the front audio jacks??



No problems with the audio jacks for me.


----------



## Deimos (Nov 13, 2008)

I think it's a motherboard Issue with the onboard audio that everyone siad was good with this board. :/


----------



## Nitro-Max (Nov 17, 2008)

Quite sexy


----------



## Kursah (Nov 17, 2008)

Great review! I love my Antec 900, it's been a good case for the last year I've had it...but I would like a case that still has good airflow and better cable management in the future. My 900 is an rv2 that has 2 holes in the MB tray, that helps a little bit, but when I installed the PC P&P Silencer 750 Quad PSU in there, man-o-man did i have a lot more wires to content with!

This case definately looks promising on that aspect! Again great review!


----------



## cheesemonkey (Nov 18, 2008)

how come the product pictures shows the side fan/window being lit up all red?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 23, 2008)

One thing I failed to ask is, does this case have included Air Filters for the fans? If not, its gonna be a pain in the derierre to find some for the 230mm fans.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2008)

There are no filters on any fans on the HAF.


----------



## KBD (Nov 23, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> One thing I failed to ask is, does this case have included Air Filters for the fans? If not, its gonna be a pain in the derierre to find some for the 230mm fans.



u can always make your own


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 23, 2008)

KBD said:


> u can always make your own



Which is VERY easy to do.


----------



## KBD (Nov 23, 2008)

i'm actually considering the HAF myself, i'm torn between it and the Stacker 830. My biggest problem with the HAF is that there arent any 230mm LED fans available in different colors, i need orange for my black/orange mod, if i could find one than it would be a good reason for me to go HAF. I'm actually surprised that there arent any on the market today, even non-LED black ones, with more and more cases utilizing these fans someone should step up to thr plate and start making em, TT and CM should be the first, IMO, as their cases utilize these.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2008)

KBD said:


> i'm actually considering the HAF myself, i'm torn between it and the Stacker 830. My biggest problem with the HAF is that there arent any 230mm LED fans available in different colors, i need orange for my black/orange mod, if i could find one than it would be a good reason for me to go HAF. I'm actually surprised that there arent any on the market today, even non-LED black ones, with more and more cases utilizing these fans someone should step up to thr plate and start making em, TT and CM should be the first, IMO, as their cases utilize these.



You could paint the fans in the HAF if you wanted to with the money you save.


----------



## KBD (Nov 23, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> You could paint the fans in the HAF if you wanted to with the money you save.



nah, i want them to have LEDs, i dont care about the color of  the fan itself really, and i dont mind paying for 1 fan, i just need 1 for the front. My point is that manufacturers gotta get the ball rolling on these, cases been for a while, yet no replacement LED fans in a variety of colors.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's the inside of my HAF, during my current project:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=73434&page=7


----------



## Hardcore Games (Dec 16, 2019)

I also own one of the HAF 932, it has been rock solid for years


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 17, 2019)

It was a great case ... In 2008.   A bit feature barren today though compared to the competition.  In 2013 when Phanteks came along, everything changed.


----------

